# Food unwrapped tonight on Channel 4, 8.30



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

In the TV guide it says: Kate Quilton learns about the process that turns coffee beans into instant granules.

Clearly essential viewing for all Forum members and then we can have a thread on making instant granules at home.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

You beat me to it Phil, was just about to post the same after just seeing an advert for it.

Find this programme interesting as it often covers questions I've sometimes wondered but never got round to investigating.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

well it just covered bean harvesting & processing to bagged green beans in about 4 minutes, a not so detailed insight, but an insight non the less.

Guessing subsequent roasting towards instant will be covered next


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes there will be more later in the programme. They often do this to keep you watching!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

And so there was...but no real followup of where the quality Peruvian beans ended up....hopefully in the hands of some of us rather than that coffee crematorium....but it did get me thinking about Nescafe Blend 37, whatever happened to that I wonder...I liked it, and can remember with affection how it tasted


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't say I've tasted a 'good' coffee by Nescafé!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mmmmmm, so now I know how to make instant coffee by two methods, Chase vodka the way that they make it (but why bother because the cheapest bottle you can buy is just as good if not better), and Wensleydale cheese from cow's milk (okay) and sheep's milk (better).

Can't wait to get started.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Syenitic said:


> And so there was...but no real followup of where the quality Peruvian beans ended up....hopefully in the hands of some of us rather than that coffee crematorium....but it did get me thinking about Nescafe Blend 37, whatever happened to that I wonder...I liked it, and can remember with affection how it tasted


Is Blend 37 some sort of infamous instant coffee that tastes better than all other instant coffees?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

blend 37 was probably one of those "pivotal" moments or step changes away from regular nescafe that started a few off on thier coffee journey eventually away from instant. I remember as a kid thinking it tasted so much better than regular Nescafe! How life moves on.

John


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Doesn't all instant taste better than regular Nescafé?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does anyone know what brand the british premium vodka was that featured in the production film. I thought it might have been Brittains.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Does anyone know what brand the british premium vodka was that featured in the production film. I thought it might have been Brittains.


It was 'Chase' - stated by the family that owned Tyrell's crisps.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Righty ho!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Part 2 - they realised that they had a lot of surplus spuds that weren't fit for crisps so went to the states to look at what the possibilities might be and one of them was vodka, so they came back home to Herefordshire and started distilling it. I can recommend the marmalade version and especially the rhubarb one.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Nescafe tastes ok according to my wife!!!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I saw the advert for the programme and have recorded it,, i'll watch it soon.

My brother has recently bought 60,,, yes SIXTY tins of Kenco Millicano because its his favourite instant coffee and was on offer in Tescos BOGOF

He only drinks instant, cant be bothered with the faff and he really rates the Kenco Millicano above all other instants and he reckons hes tried many.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

can someone try explain kenco millicano whole bean instant to me?

something Im not understanding here.....

......whilst we're at it can someone explain 'barista' style instant coffee????


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Heres the blurb on it.. never tried it myself.

See if you can get your head around the concept

Kenco Millicano is our first 'Wholebean Instant coffee'. It's a clever combination of instant coffee and finely milled beans, giving coffee lovers like you the convenience of instant with the quality and taste reminiscent of roast and ground coffee at home. It's our closest thing to 'proper' coffee in an instant - quite simply, we believe it's our best from Kenco..


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Must say I was very disappointed with Kenco Millicano, was very weak tasting. Not sure how it managed to be voted product of the year a couple of years back?! ?

Oh and Nescafé Gold Blend Barista Style was the biggest disappointment of any premium priced instant coffee that I've tried. Regular retail price is something like £6 to £7 for a 180g tin!  It's not worth half that. I feel cheated even though bought it when on offer for around £3.33!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Heres the blurb on it.. never tried it myself.
> 
> See if you can get your head around the concept
> 
> Kenco Millicano is our first 'Wholebean Instant coffee'. It's a clever combination of instant coffee and finely milled beans, giving coffee lovers like you the convenience of instant with the quality and taste reminiscent of roast and ground coffee at home. It's our closest thing to 'proper' coffee in an instant - quite simply, we believe it's our best from Kenco..


Presumably normal Kenco is made from any old shit lying around, rats droppings, other peoples left overs and they have been so successful at selling that they had a marketing idea and came up with the brilliant idea of using coffee beans


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Presumably normal Kenco is made from any old shit lying around, rats droppings, other peoples left overs and they have been so successful at selling that they had a marketing idea and came up with the brilliant idea of using coffee beans


No, they use only the finest arabica beans in their normal Kenco

If you prefer a little more body to your coffee, reach for our Kenco Rich. We take the finest Arabica beans - noted for their full bodied and lively taste - and add just a touch of tangy acidity. The result is a full, rich coffee with an irresistible aroma.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> No, they use only the finest arabica beans in their normal Kenco
> 
> If you prefer a little more body to your coffee, reach for our Kenco Rich. We take the finest Arabica beans - noted for their full bodied and lively taste - and add just a touch of tangy acidity. The result is a full, rich coffee with an irresistible aroma.


That sounds lovely; must try.

Does make me wonder why I have spent so much on all this kit...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> No, they use only the finest arabica beans in their normal Kenco
> 
> If you prefer a little more body to your coffee, reach for our Kenco Rich. We take the finest Arabica beans - noted for their full bodied and lively taste - and add just a touch of tangy acidity. The result is a full, rich coffee with an irresistible aroma.


'finest' can mean pretty much anything.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I saw the advert for the programme and have recorded it,, i'll watch it soon.
> 
> My brother has recently bought 60,,, yes SIXTY tins of Kenco Millicano because its his favourite instant coffee and was on offer in Tescos BOGOF
> 
> He only drinks instant, cant be bothered with the faff and he really rates the Kenco Millicano above all other instants and he reckons hes tried many.


Does that mean he's sitting on a stash of 120 - or am I misconstruing the difference between buying some and getting t'other free etc...? Either way, good work if that's what he likes .


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive had a look at the Kenco website and im pretty impressed.

Its admirable what they are doing actually.

*Coffee Made Happy *

Every cup of delicious Kenco coffee is from Coffee Made Happy. The project is a $200 million programme with a simple vision - Help one million smallholder coffee farmers become successful entrepreneurs by 2020.

http://www.coffeemadehappy.com/


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

well Saturdays daily mirror, 16 judges tried 16 brews from supermarkets and leading brands came up with in 1st place Aldi ethiopian, strong well balanced with lingering sweetness, at £1.79 best be quick before all gone.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I read the review and posted it on the forum here, unfortunately some people got snobby because it was printed in the daily mail and it was from a supermarket.

Id probably try it even if it is pre ground just to see what the fuss is about , but ATM i have about 2 kilos of beans to use before i'll be ready to make a purchase


----------

